# need help making edible "hair & beard"



## lisacheri (Sep 8, 2013)

Need help with suggestions for authentic looking "hair on the head & beard" for a 'Lumberjack' Edible Centerpiece. I tried to use fresh Corn silk from Corn on the cob, but it dried out. It has to be realistic looking AND EDIBLE.


----------



## rom323 (Aug 13, 2013)

Spun sugar might work


----------



## bakinmecrazy (May 25, 2013)

Ok so I just saw this yesterday. In case the link doesn't work it's "dragon's beard candy" on you tube. I'm totally fascinated by it. Never made it. Really want to make it. Have no real reason to make it. Going to try anyway. I see no reason other than really high humidity that it shouldn't work. Best of luck. Let us know if it works.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Toasted coconut.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry, just couldn't resist

https://www.google.com/search?q=edi...6KYSG2gWa7IHABQ&ved=0CDMQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=512

mimi


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Dried seaweed or wakame for hair. If going for a close shaven look, black, spanish or saffron rice, depending on your color choice.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I have done it from shredded coconut both white and toasted, and sprouts of many kinds.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thin licorice laces





  








thin licorice laces.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 10, 2013


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

I second the spun sugar, or perhaps use isomalt so to make it more resistant to humidity. I'd also be inclined to go with a blond 'beard.' I think spinning black sugar would give you more of a silvery gray color, which could also work, but just be aware of how the color changes when you pull very think threads.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Assorted  colored pasta


----------



## skipstrr (Jun 8, 2013)

lisacheri said:


> Need help with suggestions for authentic looking "hair on the head & beard" for a 'Lumberjack' Edible Centerpiece. I tried to use fresh Corn silk from Corn on the cob, but it dried out. It has to be realistic looking AND EDIBLE.


Black shoe string licorice would be awesome..or spray paint fondant...Walmart carries a full line of Duff "The Ace of Cakes" decorating spray cans and fun ideas!


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

Do not use sugar in any form.

Fine sugar in air becomes a sticky mess.

It is possible to hire a Chinese pulled noodle chef to make hair thin blackened (or blonde) noodles for you. It will take him 5 minutes.

Yes, they can make noodles hair-thin.

dcarch


----------

